# Looking for info on Coyote Hunting with Dogs



## bantamsara (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey there! I'm Sara and I'm new here. Was looking for information on Coyote Hunting with dogs and came accrossed this forum.

Wondered if anyone has favorite breeds new and old that they use and if anyone out there runs a yote with the same dogs that kill.

I've got a few dogs I'd like to see on a yote but haven't heard many folks who actually hunt, comment one way or another. I'm located in Wyoming and I've got two pits, one Boerboel a Great Dane and great dane cross. I'm thinkin' that my bigger male pit and Boerboel would make quick work of finishing off a yote but can't decide what to use to run em down...

I also wondered if any of you out there hunt Boar with bandogs or crosses of Bully breeds and Mastiffs. If so what have you found to be the best?

One last thing... Anyone out there know where I could get a cross Borzoi x Greyhound?

Sara


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

i know very little about yote hunting with hounds but have read a lot about it. One thing to remember is stamina. There are breeds out there that can kill a yote but they need to be able to catch them first.
PredatorMasters.com has info on this type of hunting.


----------



## bantamsara (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Sara


----------

